# Weight pulling anyone?



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I want to train my mal for weight pulling, but I don't know of any events in Orange County, CA. Can you guys help me out??


----------



## claybuster (Dec 18, 2008)

malluver1005 said:


> I want to train my mal for weight pulling, but I don't know of any events in Orange County, CA. Can you guys help me out??


I saw some video on this on Youtube, but in seems to be within the Pit Bull network only. Maybe get in touch with some of those folks and see if they know if there is any events including all dogs in your area?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

claybuster said:


> I saw some video on this on Youtube, but in seems to be within the Pit Bull network only. Maybe get in touch with some of those folks and see if they know if there is any events including all dogs in your area?


Thanks, I did find clubs near me...

I do want to train him, but I was thinking with his shoulder problem, I probably will back off from it for a while. Don't want it to get worse...

Maybe we'll just do scootering...


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Wow, I don't know how I missed before that you're from Orange County and you have a malamute! That makes me giggle a little since I think of mals as being such snowy snowdogs. I think you should move someplace snowy and take up skijoring! Sorry I'm not much help, I would google it if I were you and breed restrictions be darned, I say try to join a pit bull group if that's all you can find!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Wow, I don't know how I missed before that you're from Orange County and you have a malamute! That makes me giggle a little since I think of mals as being such snowy snowdogs. I think you should move someplace snowy and take up skijoring! Sorry I'm not much help, I would google it if I were you and breed restrictions be darned, I say try to join a pit bull group if that's all you can find!


I have found a couple of mal clubs, but I probably won't do it anyway because of his shoulder. I so want to move to somewhere were it's really cold and there's snow!!! I'm jealous of you people from Nevada or Colorado or other places were it snows!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Utah! Best snow on Earth! Or something like that. We sure have enough for you and your mal to enjoy!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not too sad though. We'll be going to big bear soon and spending a few days there. The mountain is white from top to bottom...!! yay :biggrin:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yeah, a mal is a really snowy snowdog. But so is a husky and samoyed, and there's a ton here in Orange County! When I used to work at the Petshotel, I saw two other mals, and that was it. Don't understand why they are so rare here. There's tons of arctic dogs here, just not mals... :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for your help!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably because mals are HUGE and not nearly as "popular" as those other dogs like Siberian huskies. I remember in Reno for a little while it was a big thing to have a Sibe... until people realized they're freakin' crazy!


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Probably because mals are HUGE and not nearly as "popular" as those other dogs like Siberian huskies. I remember in Reno for a little while it was a big thing to have a Sibe... until people realized they're freakin' crazy!


Yeah, I don't know how many times I have catched a sibe wandering the streets. They are escape artists!!!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I wanted to do scootering with Rocky and even went so far as to research all the different types of scooters but he REFUSES to pull on his leash. Most of the time I am pulling him because he is way behind me, so busy sniffing every spot that I'm twenty feet in front of him. I decided there was no way I could teach him to pull a scooter but it looks like fun. 

It's funny about the snow dogs in California. My mother-in-law raised Samoyeds in Florida and when we took one with us to Vermont it turned into a whole new dog! The dogs whole personality changed once we got it up into snow country. 

Now that we are in the twenties here and it's finally cold, Rocky is happy. He went out and laid in his little pool when I filled it and then let the water freeze in his fur! He had icicles hanging off of him and still didn't want to come inside. Chelsy thinks he's insane. She wears a little sweater at all times and still shivers.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

chowder said:


> I wanted to do scootering with Rocky and even went so far as to research all the different types of scooters but he REFUSES to pull on his leash. Most of the time I am pulling him because he is way behind me, so busy sniffing every spot that I'm twenty feet in front of him. I decided there was no way I could teach him to pull a scooter but it looks like fun.


Take him to where other dogs are scootering so he can see them. Or have him follow someone riding a bicycle, that's how I started with Aspen. That will get him going...And he will love it because he's got it in him...!!

You also have to train him to not stop and smell everything along the way or there's no point to scootering. "Leave it" is the command I give Aspen when were going and he wants to stop...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

@ malluver1005 ~ you PMd me about weight pulling but after reading this why would you ask due to you stating your Mal has shoulder problems. 

Please if you dont mind me asking what is wrong with your dogs shoulder? 
Have you had it xrayed? 
Has a vet stated he is unable to be a working dog? 

Help me out .. I see many Pittys get should pain but usually a tissue damage and it heals quickly on small walks and lots of crate rest per a vet

I have taken in many bone breaks & tissue damage dogs after xrays ONLY and worked on them due to me being a K9 Massage Therapist. And had them come out working better then ever. 

I do not mind making a post / sticky regarding "Weight Pull Training" if the MODs would like me too. 

Deb


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Aspen's right shoulder has a slight limp to it. It's on and off really. Right now, he's not liming. Yes, his shoulders have been x-rayed and nothing was found. I'm starting to think shoulder ocd. I looked it up and he does have the symptoms. I was just curious to know how you started your dogs at the beginning. Aspen is a really stubborn pup and when I did want to train him for weight pulling, it was very difficult.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Aspen's right shoulder has a slight limp to it. It's on and off really. Right now, he's not liming. Yes, his shoulders have been x-rayed and nothing was found. I'm starting to think shoulder ocd. I looked it up and he does have the symptoms. I was just curious to know how you started your dogs at the beginning. Aspen is a really stubborn pup and when I did want to train him for weight pulling, it was very difficult.


Well if you believe your dog has Shoulder OCD then it would have shown up on xrays. 
Well let me say this ... do light weight on the dog for pulling to see how his shoulder takes it. 
Most of the just like in humans physical therapy they have you use lighter weight to start building muscle. You can do the same in your dog. 

Oh you also stated you attemped to do WPing as a pup. 
What did you do? 
Did you have the correct tools? 
What kind of exercise do you do with your dog now? 

Do you have a actual weight pulling harness? 
Do you have a sled or somekind of pulling system? 
Do you have free weights? 

If you do not have these I can give you websites to help you get these type of items

Deb


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Pup is what I call Aspen. He's 4. I tried weight pulling when he was around 3. Believe me, he can pull a lot MORE than light weights with no problems at all. As far as equipment goes, I was only starting in the backyard with him in his scootering harness pulling some tires and chains. Just so he could get used to the noise. I never actually entered him in any competitions. I probably won't because his health and safety are more important to me than a sport. I don't think I want him pulling thousands of pounds, and his shoulder getting worse.

Right now, we go to parks and meet up with other fellow urban mushers and do some scootering for about 1.5 hours.

Like I said, I just wanted to know how you got started with your pups, because Aspen was really difficult. That's all...


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 19, 2010)

malluver1005 said:


> Pup is what I call Aspen. He's 4. I tried weight pulling when he was around 3. Believe me, he can pull a lot MORE than light weights with no problems at all. As far as equipment goes, I was only starting in the backyard with him in his scootering harness pulling some tires and chains. Just so he could get used to the noise. I never actually entered him in any competitions. I probably won't because his health and safety are more important to me than a sport. I don't think I want him pulling thousands of pounds, and his shoulder getting worse.
> 
> Right now, we go to parks and meet up with other fellow urban mushers and do some scootering for about 1.5 hours.
> 
> Like I said, I just wanted to know how you got started with your pups, because Aspen was really difficult. That's all...


Oh ok .. not a problem I will post something up regarding getting started in weight pulling, conditioning and training in it 

when did you start scooting him? 
those type of harnesses are not designed for pulling. 
this might be a problem for the shoulder. 

Oh I believe you on the fact a mal can pull .. I have went against them in pulls. 
But when you do low weight training you are actually building up the small muscles for conditioning .. It is alike a weight trainer. He will train all week with low weights then max himself out once or twice a week for building 
I use to work on a weight trainer (massage therapy) and he was explaining to me about how to properly work out. So I applied it to working my dogs. And now I have had no issues in working/conditioning them

Again you might on him is do lighter weights for long walks to build his muscles around that shoulder. Also get a harness for pulling the weight so it sits on his shoulder correctly for pulling 
Alaskan Dream Dog Equipment
Missy has good harnesses & a sled for pulling. 

The reason I say this is if you are scootering with him then working him at a low body level might help build different muscles. 

Just a thought. 

But I will work on the weight pull information and post it this weekend. 

Deb


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OK thanks!! Yes, I am aware that the harness I have is not designed for weight pulling. I don't do weight pulling in it. When I did pull him in the back yard, it was about 60 lbs only. When I scooter with him he's pulling around 200 lbs. This harness is just not designed for pulling hundreds and thousands of lbs. But it is for pulling a few hundred lbs. Everyone has one where we go and they are all pulling more than 100 lbs. If I did want to enter him into competitions, I would purchase the proper harness.


----------

